

The Only Flowchart You'll Ever Need - nreece
http://fishbowl.pastiche.org/2006/12/12/the_only_flowchart_youll_ever_need

======
mynameishere
John von Neumann invented flowcharts, and they were in a sense the first real
high level language. Of course, the "compiler" in this relationship was the
human, who would translate a flowchart into alterations in relay switches (or
other bare metal hackery)...which themselves don't have a step-by-step logical
quality.

Flowcharts were 100 percent obsolete when Fortran and COBOL came into use.
However, some managers still insist on the presence of them in design
documentation. This is, perhaps, the single greatest indicator of incompetence
available to us.

------
tojileon
The last diamond (good story) makes it special.

